# Need help with clipper blade size



## NMSFG (Jan 26, 2012)

My daughter is getting ready to show her Dairy goats in 4-H district show in a few weeks. It the middle of wet and cold winter. I don't have a heated barn and I am afraid to clip them. I would like to leave some hair and make them look more polished?? What size or type of blade would I need?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I can't imagine clipping goats in this weather if you live in a cold region. Does your show require it? Clipper blade size is weird but you would want as long a blade as possible and depending on the type of clipper a long guard.


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

I would check with the show organizers. Sometimes for winter they do a modified clip which leaves most of the coat on with clipping around the udder only.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 21, 2013)

NMSFG said:


> My daughter is getting ready to show her Dairy goats in 4-H district show in a few weeks. It the middle of wet and cold winter. I don't have a heated barn and I am afraid to clip them. I would like to leave some hair and make them look more polished?? What size or type of blade would I need?


Many time the clipping is modified in the cooler seasons. Luckily I am in SW Fl, but I still need to shave & it gets a bit chilled at night, so I use a dog coat for them to keep them warm


----------



## NMSFG (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information. 

Update, just got back from the show earlier this evening. On her Alpine we used skip tooth bladed that did not take all the hair off. On her pregnant Lamanacha we did a cool weather clip.


----------

